# secret Santa



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is the idea:

We all meet up at a house or pub and everyone brings one if their best frags for their secret Santa.

Who's in?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

count me in! sounds like fun


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome so that is two of us! Basically I think we will bring a frag or frag pack and then possibly draw names/numbers


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in. I don't have much sweet stuff in my tank yet, but i can go buy a piece.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone else want in on this? Would be a bit fun!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If the timing and location work I'm in for sure!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> If the timing and location work I'm in for sure!


Like he said.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry guys my phone has been crashing and I'm dealing with ich and a thousand other things, but I'm still up for this! 

Does Monday or Tuesday work for anyone?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Monday yes, Tuesday no. It has to be somewhere subway accessible...


----------

